# 2-25LB Kings, 1-60LB Shark, + MORE!



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

On the water at 6am with site member Fossil and his daughter's b/f Joe who were visiting from Arkansas.

Got bait & headed out. One King that got off at the first wreck, blue runners everywhere, 2 BIG barracuda that didn't want my tube.

Headed out & ran into a nice weed line. No dolphin to be found. 

Continued our course to a natural bottom honey hole & hooked up to bonito first thing. Walt kept casting his hopkins spoon (he had been throwing that thing ALL morning with no success) - - he made another cast & BAM - FISH ON! The fish ran and ran & we knew he didn't have a bonito or blue runner on. lol. Walt worked it in & 10 minutes later the fish comes boatside and it's a good 25LB King!!!! She was all of about 4'long. I kid you not!!!! lol King was still a little too far down to reach with the gaff - fish saw us looking at her and ran again. Got her boatside again, she was getting tired, made one last run and pop. Fish was gone. We all sat down - could not believe Walt hooked a 25LB King on a hopkins spoon and 12LB test mono with no leader - and fought it for that long!!! Unbelievable & definitely unforgettable.

Bottom fished = trigger, mingo, speckled hind, short snapper, white snapper, & Walt had a nice Grouper bend out his hook!

While bottom fishing, we let out a *special* rig Scott made & added a bigger live blue runner to it. It wasn't out there long before a King was all over it. Fought for a little while and then it got off. Put another blue runner on it and about 10 minutes later a 25LB King was in the boat! (& she had been hooked before - she had a strand of wire leader hanging from her already). She mangled the rig up so bad we couldn't use it anymore - next time we're making up LOTS of them to take with us.  

Biggest fish of the day came off a 2-3LB Blue Runner we put on a 50W & let down halfway. 60LB Shark ate it up!! 

Back on the hill at 7pm - I feel safe to say we all had a GREAT time!

Catching Bait:









Walt & his King:









Another 25LB King:









Walt's Trigger:









60LB Shark:


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

& thanks Floater for the big anchor ball - it worked like a CHAMP!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet report, and GREAT pics!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report! Thats a great king you guys got


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the report...That cool that you guys kept that King on for so long. Too bad you couldn't get the gaff shot. But at least you wrangeld the other one...Nice too! That shark looks massive! Again thanks for report and pics! Keep it up...


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice report good fish


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and pics. Sounds like fun with the king on the light tackle.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

nice report & pics. congrats!


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

I have to admit that it was a blast fighting the King with ultralight gear, but after getting him so close and the line finally snapping was a real heartbreak. Joe and I had a blast and it really made our vacation. Thanks Scott and Amanda for such a wonderful day and thanks to all of you here on the forum. She failed to mention one incident that happened on the trip. Joe was harassing me about losing the king and I decided to push him overboard. I wasn't really pushing him over, but he reacted and kicked his feet up, catching a fillet knife in his foot. He needed stitches, but he wouldn't have it. He didn't want to go in so we stayed out on the water and fished the rest of the day. Really great day. I guess it just goes to show that horseplay on a boat isn't a good idea. Lesson learned.... Thanks again Amanda and Scott....


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

How's Joe's foothealing ?? That was a pretty nastygash.Glad you all had a great time - we very much enjoyed the company!!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good report and pics.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Rag Tag: Here's the pic I took of the curled up wire that was already in the King when we caught her. The treble is ours, but right above it you can see that curly piece. I wonder where/who caught her the first go around??? 










In this pic, Scott was in process of fileting her out. You can see that same wire that was attached to her right side:


----------

